# OT: Heat Forum GM Fantasy Draft Selection Thread



## -33-

All right well I'm sure you guys know how this works. You can pick any player currently playing in the NBA. You have a 12 hour limit to make your pick, if you do not make your selection within this time, you will be skipped. If you miss your turn, you can pick whenever you get a chance to. I've randomized the order and here is how it looks. Just remember, it goes 1-16, 16-1. So uptown4784 will have two picks in a row in the end of the 1st round-beginning of the 2nd. And we will continue down the list from there. This draft is a total of 12 rounds, so let's get going! (Don't forget to PM the person following you to remind them their pick is up...)

Official Draft Order:
(Odd # Rounds)
1. smak
2. OG
3. MiamiBaller
4. gian
5. Diophantos
6. Shaq_Diesel
7. GoDWade
8. James Posey
9. BigWill33176
10. wadeshaqeddie
11. UD40
12. bigshotbob
13. Iron Man
14. NickRock
15. Dwyane Wade
16. K1X

(Even # Rounds)
1. K1X
2. Dwyane Wade
3. NickRock
4. Iron Man
5. bigshotbob
6. UD40
7. wadeshaqeddie
8. Bigwill33176
9. James Posey
10. GoDWade
11. Shaq_Diesel
12. Diophontos
13. gian
14. MiamiBaller
15. OG
16. Smak

(please post player's name and a pic with your post!)


----------



## -33-

Round 1
1. smak -- Kobe Bryant (7th)
2. OG -- Tim Duncan
3. MiamiBaller -- Kevin Garnett
4. gian -- LeBron James
5. Diophantos -- Tracy McGrady
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Shaquille O'Neal
7. GoDWade -- Dwyane Wade
8. James Posey - Dirk Nowitski
9. BigWill33176 -- Amare Stoudemire
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Dwight Howard
11. UD40 -- Allen Iverson
12. bigshotbob -- Ray Allen
13. Iron Man -- Gilbert Arenas
14. NickRock -- Andrej Kirilenko
15. Dwyane Wade -- Vince Carter
16. K1X -- Jermaine O'Neal (14th)

2nd Round
1. K1X -- Yao Ming
2. Dwyane Wade -- Steve Nash
3. NickRock -- Stephon Marbury
4. Iron Man -- Carmelo Anthony
5. bigshotbob -- Elton Brand
6. UD40 -- Jason Kidd
7. wadeshaqeddie -- Paul Pierce
8. Bigwill33176 -- Baron Davis
9. James Posey -- Brad Miller 
10. GoDWade -- Rashard Lewis*
11. Shaq_Diesel -- Ron Artest (9th)
12. Diophontos -- Ben Wallace
13. gian -- Shawn Marion
14. MiamiBaller -- Peja Stojakovic
15. OG -- Chris Bosh
16. Smak -- Pau Gasol

Round 3
1. smak -- Zydrunas Ilgauskas
2. OG -- Mike Bibby
3. MiamiBaller -- Emeka Okafor
4. gian -- Steve Francis
5. Diophantos -- Rasheed Wallace
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Manu Ginobili
7. GoDWade -- Richard Jefferson*
8. James Posey - Ben Gordon
9. BigWill33176 -- Larry Hughes
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Joe Johnson
11. UD40 -- Kenyon Martin
12. bigshotbob -- Lamar Odom
13. Iron Man -- Michael Redd
14. NickRock -- Jason Richardson
15. Dwyane Wade -- Rip Hamilton
16. K1X -- Chauncey Billups

4th Round
1. K1X -- Corey Maggette
2. Dwyane Wade -- Kirk Hinrich
3. NickRock -- Andrew Bogut
4. Iron Man -- Eddy Curry
5. bigshotbob -- Tyson Chandler
6. UD40 -- Tayshaun Prince
7. wadeshaqeddie -- Marcus Camby
8. Bigwill33176 -- Andre Iguodala
9. James Posey -- Jamal Crawford
10. GoDWade -- Antawn Jamison
11. Shaq_Diesel -- Tony Parker
12. Diophontos -- Bobby Simmons
13. gian -- Samuel Dalembert
14. MiamiBaller -- Jason Williams
15. OG -- Marvin Williams
16. Smak -- Andre Miller

Round 5
1. smak -- Josh Smith
2. OG -- Quentin Richardson
3. MiamiBaller -- Mike Miller
4. gian -- Cuttino Mobley
5. Diophantos -- Jamaal Tinsley
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Antoine Walker
7. GoDWade -- Jamaal Magloire
8. James Posey - Eddie Jones
9. BigWill33176 -- Donyell Marshall
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Jason Terry
11. UD40 -- Alonzo Mourning
12. bigshotbob -- Antonio Daniels
13. Iron Man -- Zach Randolph
14. NickRock -- Udonis Haslem
15. Dwyane Wade -- Erick Dampier
16. K1X --Grant Hill

Round 6
1. K1X -- Bruce Bowen
2. Dwyane Wade -- Chris Webber
3. NickRock -- Drew Gooden
4. Iron Man -- Nene Hilario
5. bigshotbob -- Robert Horry
6. UD40 -- Caron Butler
7. wadeshaqeddie -- Carlos Boozer
8. Bigwill33176 -- Shane Battier
9. James Posey -- Ricky Davis
10. GoDWade -- Al Jefferson
11. Shaq_Diesel -- Al Harrington
12. Diophontos -- Josh Howard
13. gian -- Raymond Felton
14. MiamiBaller -- James Posey
15. OG -- Shareef Abdur-Rahim
16. Smak -- Desmond Mason

Round 7
1. smak -- Deron Williams
2. OG -- Chris Paul
3. MiamiBaller -- Nenad Krstic
4. gian -- Vladimir Radmanovic
5. Diophantos -- Troy Murphy
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Stephen Jackson
7. GoDWade -- Stromile Swift
8. James Posey - Gerald Wallace
9. BigWill33176 -- Brent Barry
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Shaun Livingston
11. UD40 -- Damon Jones
12. bigshotbob -- Josh Childress*
13. Iron Man -- Luol Deng
14. NickRock -- Hakim Warrick
15. Dwyane Wade -- Kyle Korver
16. K1X -- Bobby Jackson

Round 8
1. K1X -- Michael Finley
2. Dwyane Wade -- Brendan Haywood
3. NickRock -- Charlie Villanueva
4. Iron Man -- Sebastian Telfair
5. bigshotbob -- Derek Anderson*
6. UD40 -- Mike Dunleavy Jr.
7. wadeshaqeddie -- Nazr Mohammad
8. Bigwill33176 -- Damon Stoudamire*
9. James Posey -- Marko Jaric
10. GoDWade -- Rafer Alston
11. Shaq_Diesel -- Wally Szcerbiak
12. Diophontos -- Luke Ridnour
13. gian -- Bonzi Wells
14. MiamiBaller -- Mickael Pietrus
15. OG -- Kurt Thomas
16. Smak -- Mike Sweetney

Round 9
1. smak -- Marquis Daniels
2. OG -- JR Smith
3. MiamiBaller -- Jameer Nelson
4. gian -- Darius Miles*
5. Diophantos -- Jeff Foster
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Joel Pryzbilla
7. GoDWade -- Jerry Stackhouse
8. James Posey - Keith Van Horn
9. BigWill33176 -- Tim Thomas
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Matt Harpring
11. UD40 -- Nick Collison
12. bigshotbob -- Lindsey Hunter
13. Iron Man -- Danny Granger
14. NickRock -- Raja Bell
15. Dwyane Wade -- Gary Payton
16. K1X -- Antonio McDyess

Round 8
1. K1X -- Kwame Brown
2. Dwyane Wade -- Keyon Dooling
3. NickRock -- 
4. Iron Man -- 
5. bigshotbob -- 
6. UD40 -- 
7. wadeshaqeddie -- Morris Peterson
8. Bigwill33176 -- 
9. James Posey -- 
10. GoDWade -- 
11. Shaq_Diesel -- 
12. Diophontos -- 
13. gian -- 
14. MiamiBaller -- 
15. OG -- 
16. Smak --


----------



## OG

With smak not making his pick in the first 12 hours I guess I'm up.

With the 1st pick of the Heat Forum Draft, I select...









Tim Duncan

I came across this picture when looking for one of TD...


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Kevin Garnett


----------



## MarioChalmers

Guess it's my turn...


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Is there any way i can trade up? Possibly trade one of my future round picks of this draft? so like maybe trade my round 9 pick and my first round pick for a higher first rounder?


----------



## Diophantos

With the 5th pick, Diophantos selects:










T-Mac.


----------



## -33-

With the 6th pick, I select: Shaquilllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllle O'Neaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal










(Don't forget when you pick, to PM the manager of the next pick so they know they are on the clock...)


----------



## -33-

With the 1st/7th pick of the draft, Smak (via Takeit2dahouse) selects:

Kobe Bryant


----------



## K1X

how many hours still left to pick for the first round?


----------



## GoDWade

7th pick goes to...*Dwyane Wade*

sticking with my name =)




















Also, I tried to PM James Posey, but the system said it couldn't find that user name


----------



## OG

GoDWade said:


> Also, I tried to PM James Posey, but the system said it couldn't find that user name


That cus his name is James_Posey, I PM'd him for you. I had the same trouble PMing MiamiBaller, then I realised it was MiamiBaller2k5. 

If others have this trouble just check out the sign up thread to see who actually entered the draft.


----------



## James_Posey

Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## BigWill33176

With the 9th pick of the 1st round, Bigwill33176 selects 


Amare Stoudemire


----------



## reHEATed

Dwight Howard


----------



## UD40

AI


----------



## bigshotbob

ray allen


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

#13


----------



## GoDWade

who is up next?


----------



## OG

Well NickRock & Dwyane Wade have both missed their picks due to the 12 hours time limit each, so that put K1X on the clock for picks #16 & #17. While it's up to Shaq Deisel, I'd suggest people with the 1st and last picks of the rounds (K1X and smak) have a total of 12 hours to make both picks (not 2 x 12 hrs for a total 24hrs).

My other suggestion would be to automatically skip someone who failed to make their last pick, if you can't be bothered to make your picks why did you sign up? Send a list of preferred players to someone to pick for you.

*Please keep in mind, these are just suggestions and it's up to the Deisel to enforce any of this.*


----------



## K1X

my two picks are JO and Ming.


by the way how do you include pics in the post?










To post a pic:

1. Find a pic, right click on it
2. Go to properties, copy the URL of the pic
3. Paste the URL between









-SD-


----------



## -33-

Nickrock selects: Andrei Kirilenko










Dwyane Wade selects: Vince Carter


----------



## -33-

End of Round 1
1. smak -- Kobe Bryant (7th)
2. OG -- Tim Duncan
3. MiamiBaller -- Kevin Garnett
4. gian -- LeBron James
5. Diophantos -- Tracy McGrady
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Shaquille O'Neal
7. GoDWade -- Dwyane Wade
8. James Posey - Dirk Nowitski
9. BigWill33176 -- Amare Stoudemire
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Dwight Howard
11. UD40 -- Allen Iverson
12. bigshotbob -- Ray Allen
13. Iron Man -- Gilbert Arenas
14. NickRock -- Andrej Kirilenko
15. Dwyane Wade -- Shawn Marion
16. K1X -- Jermaine O'Neal (14th)


----------



## -33-

Round 1
1. smak -- Kobe Bryant (7th)
2. OG -- Tim Duncan
3. MiamiBaller -- Kevin Garnett
4. gian -- LeBron James
5. Diophantos -- Tracy McGrady
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Shaquille O'Neal
7. GoDWade -- Dwyane Wade
8. James Posey - Dirk Nowitski
9. BigWill33176 -- Amare Stoudemire
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Dwight Howard
11. UD40 -- Allen Iverson
12. bigshotbob -- Ray Allen
13. Iron Man -- Gilbert Arenas
14. NickRock -- Andrej Kirilenko
15. Dwyane Wade -- Vince Carter
16. K1X -- Jermaine O'Neal (14th)

2nd Round
1. K1X -- Yao Ming
2. Dwyane Wade -- Steve Nash
3. NickRock -- Stephon Marbury
4. Iron Man -- Carmelo Anthony
5. bigshotbob -- Elton Brand
6. UD40 -- Jason Kidd
7. wadeshaqeddie -- Paul Pierce
8. Bigwill33176 -- Baron Davis
9. James Posey -- Brad Miller 
10. GoDWade
11. Shaq_Diesel -- Ron Artest (9th)
12. Diophontos -- Ben Wallace
13. gian -- Shawn Marion
14. MiamiBaller -- Peja Stojakovic
15. OG -- Chris Bosh
16. Smak -- Pau Gasol


----------



## -33-

(From a previous post...)

With the 1st pick of the 2nd round,
K1X selects - Yao Ming


----------



## Dwyane Wade

With the second pick of the Second round of the Draft Dwyane Wade selects, Steve Nash.










Sorry missed the first pick, i would take it back if i could....


----------



## nickrock23

with the 3rd pick of the 2nd round Nickrock selects Stephon Marbury


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

With the 4th pick in the 2nd round Iron Man selects...










That hurt!


----------



## bigshotbob

elton brand...


----------



## UD40

Jason Kidd

PG-Kidd
SG-AI


----------



## reHEATed

Paul Pierce









PG
SG
SF- Pierce
PF
C- Howard


----------



## BigWill33176

The Baron










(btw those are my two players so far)


----------



## K1X

yo posey had 24h to make his pick, let's move on to the next person


----------



## Diophantos

Shaq_Diesel is up. James Posey and GoDWade have both been skipped.

This draft is gonna go really slow if people are getting skipped this early.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Diophantos said:


> Shaq_Diesel is up. James Posey and GoDWade have both been skipped.
> 
> This draft is gonna go really slow if people are getting skipped this early.


Yeah this thing has slowed down real badly, but im sure SD will make his pick now, hes usually heads up..


----------



## -33-

My 2nd round pick is:

Ron Artest


----------



## Diophantos

With the 12th pick of the 2nd round, Diophantos selects:
3 time Defensive Player of the Year Big Ben Wallace


----------



## GoDWade

Diophantos said:


> Shaq_Diesel is up. James Posey and GoDWade have both been skipped.
> 
> This draft is gonna go really slow if people are getting skipped this early.



Umm NO

NOBODY PMed ME, TOLD ME I WAS UP

I waited this whole time just so I could get some announcement about when is my turn, and when I come back I am skipped?

good job


----------



## MarioChalmers

I select


----------



## nickrock23

wasnt shawn marion taken like 8th overall?
ok i see now shaq_d put up first that #14 was vince carter, then in a later thread it swtiched to marion.


----------



## Diophantos

GoDWade said:


> Umm NO
> 
> NOBODY PMed ME, TOLD ME I WAS UP
> 
> I waited this whole time just so I could get some announcement about when is my turn, and when I come back I am skipped?
> 
> good job


Dude. The PM's are just a friendly guide. It's your job to check the thread when you think your turn is coming up.


----------



## -33-

GoDWade...make your pick or you'll get lose out on players


----------



## James_Posey

brad miller


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

am i up yet?


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Peja Stojakovic


----------



## GoDWade

Diophantos said:


> Dude. The PM's are just a friendly guide. It's your job to check the thread when you think your turn is coming up.



First of all, I did check the thread for hours when Posey didn't make his pick. But instead of just assuming it was my turn I thought i would be more "friendly" by waiting for some official announcement

The PMs are not just a friendly guide, since after all it is difficult to track the 12-hour limit

but I guess since this is horrible organized we can just do whatever we want


----------



## GoDWade

Shaq_Diesel said:


> GoDWade...make your pick or you'll get lose out on players


how about you take some responsiblity on how horrible you have organized this draft, since you are the one that started all of this?


----------



## Diophantos

GoDWade said:


> how about you take some responsiblity on how horrible you have organized this draft, since you are the one that started all of this?


Wow. You are just completely off, aren't you? It states at the beginning that there is a 12 hour time limit for each pick. If the person before you has his 12 hours run out, it is your job to realize that and know that it is your turn. It's not that complicated. The PM's are nice but not that important, as in a case like this (the person before you is skipped) there is no one to send it to you. There'd be no need at all for them if everyone stayed on top of things

No one here is your mother. You screwed up, and now you're looking for someone to blame it on.


Anyways, S_D should feel free to delete all these posts if we get on with this thing.


----------



## OG

I select Chris Bosh!


----------



## -33-

GoDWade said:


> how about you take some responsiblity on how horrible you have organized this draft, since you are the one that started all of this?


 2 options

#1 -- Not make your pick & Continue to whine about things, and blame them on me, eventhough you forgot to make your pick, my fault or yours?

#2 -- You can make your pick and pay more attention to this thread, you can check it twice in a day and be fine with the 12 hr rule, no one else is having that much trouble with it.


----------



## sMaK

I just got my computer fixed now, sorry for taking so long with my picks...

With my 2nd round pick I'll take...










*Pau Gasol*

And with my 3rd rounder I'll take...










*Zydrunas Ilgauskas*


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Shaq_Diesel said:


> 2 options
> 
> #1 -- Not make your pick & Continue to whine about things, and blame them on me, eventhough you forgot to make your pick, my fault or yours?
> 
> #2 -- You can make your pick and pay more attention to this thread, you can check it twice in a day and be fine with the 12 hr rule, no one else is having that much trouble with it.


Yeah, how can you blame SD, what changes could he havd made?? Since you seem not to care anymore about the draft, you want to trade me my boy Dwyane Wade?? :raised_ey


----------



## OG

I select *Mike Bibby* with my 3rd pick.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Emeka Okafor


----------



## -33-

*Round 1*
1. smak -- Kobe Bryant (7th)
2. OG -- Tim Duncan
3. MiamiBaller -- Kevin Garnett
4. gian -- LeBron James
5. Diophantos -- Tracy McGrady
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Shaquille O'Neal
7. GoDWade -- Dwyane Wade
8. James Posey - Dirk Nowitski
9. BigWill33176 -- Amare Stoudemire
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Dwight Howard
11. UD40 -- Allen Iverson
12. bigshotbob -- Ray Allen
13. Iron Man -- Gilbert Arenas
14. NickRock -- Andrej Kirilenko
15. Dwyane Wade -- Vince Carter
16. K1X -- Jermaine O'Neal (14th)

*2nd Round*
1. K1X -- Yao Ming
2. Dwyane Wade -- Steve Nash
3. NickRock -- Stephon Marbury
4. Iron Man -- Carmelo Anthony
5. bigshotbob -- Elton Brand
6. UD40 -- Jason Kidd
7. wadeshaqeddie -- Paul Pierce
8. Bigwill33176 -- Baron Davis
9. James Posey -- Brad Miller 
10. GoDWade -- Rashard Lewis*
11. Shaq_Diesel -- Ron Artest (9th)
12. Diophontos -- Ben Wallace
13. gian -- Shawn Marion
14. MiamiBaller -- Peja Stojakovic
15. OG -- Chris Bosh
16. Smak -- Pau Gasol

*Round 3*
1. smak -- Zydrunas Ilgauskas
2. OG -- Mike Bibby
3. MiamiBaller -- Emeka Okafor
4. gian -- Steve Francis
5. Diophantos -- Rasheed Wallace
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Manu Ginobili
7. GoDWade -- Richard Jefferson*
8. James Posey - Ben Gordon
9. BigWill33176 -- Larry Hughes
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Joe Johnson
11. UD40 -- Kenyon Martin
12. bigshotbob -- Lamar Odom
13. Iron Man -- Michael Redd
14. NickRock -- Jason Richardson
15. Dwyane Wade -- Rip Hamilton
16. K1X -- Chauncey Billups


----------



## MarioChalmers

I select:


----------



## Diophantos

With the 5th pick of the 3rd round, Diophantos selects...









Rasheeeeeeeeeeeed Wallace.



That frontcourt look familiar?


----------



## -33-

In the 3rd round, I select:

Manu Ginobili


----------



## K1X

Yo 
It's Dwade and posey turn, and this is also the time we usually struggle in this draft.

S_D, i suggest you erase Dwade from the list (he still hasn't made his 2nd pick yet and doesn't seem to care) and PM posey to make his pick.

Otherwise the draft would become become boring and some might loose interest.


----------



## -33-

I'm gonna try to find a replacement for GoDwade, it might cause a little delay, but it'll make the draft better than me picking for him...


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm gonna try to find a replacement for GoDwade, it might cause a little delay, but it'll make the draft better than me picking for him...


Is there any way i can get my boy Dwyane Wade from him????


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm gonna try to find a replacement for GoDwade, it might cause a little delay, but it'll make the draft better than me picking for him...


So whos next now, i would be willing to give up stuff for Wade, possibly one of my earlier picks or a future pick or somthing..


----------



## K1X

It's been 12 hours since the last pick, bigwill should make his, sombody PM him.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

if he doesnt pick so what, lets keep it moving


----------



## K1X

S_D step it up bro


----------



## reHEATed

since dwade got skipped, i could pick at 1:12 pm tomorrow, assuing JP and Bigwill dont show....im ready with my pick


----------



## K1X

wadeshaqeddie said:


> since dwade got skipped, i could pick at 1:12 pm tomorrow, assuing JP and Bigwill dont show....im ready with my pick



good man, let's give them another hour and then if nobody shows up do your thing...


since the last pick was made by S_D at 7:42 am, the deadline for the next pick is expiring in approx 1 hour and 20 minutes.


----------



## reHEATed

K1X said:


> good man, let's give them another hour and then if nobody shows up do your thing...
> 
> 
> since the last pick was made by S_D at 7:42 am, the deadline for the next pick is expiring in approx 1 hour and 20 minutes.


the last pick was Manu at 11:42 AM
Dwade is out of the draft and then 2 picks at 12 hours each. 
I could pick tomorrow at around noon


----------



## K1X

11:42 + 12 = 23:42

What time is it by you?

somebody PM posey to let him know that at he'll have 12h from 23:42 to make his pick

If this is wrong correct it


----------



## -33-

just hold up a sec...i'm probably gonna have someone fill in for GoDWade, but i gotta make sure...i'll have it done by tomorrow afternoon


----------



## reHEATed

Joe Johnson









PG- 
SG- Joe Johnson
SF- Paul Pierce
PF-
C- Dwight Howard


----------



## BigWill33176

I select Larry Hughes


----------



## UD40

Am I up?


----------



## MarioChalmers

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Stephon Marbury
> 
> 
> PG- Stephon Marbury
> SG-
> SF- Paul Pierce
> PF-
> C- Dwight Howard


Stephon Marbury was picked early in the 2nd round.  Repick


----------



## reHEATed

gian said:


> Stephon Marbury was picked early in the 2nd round.  Repick


you are right- pick is now changed


----------



## RoyWilliams

Ill take R Jefferson and R Lewis.


----------



## -33-

RoyWilliams is replacing GoDWade


----------



## UD40

K-Mart

PG-Kidd
SG-Iverson
SF-
PF-K Mart
C-


----------



## OG

RoyWilliams said:


> Ill take R Jefferson and R Lewis.


Nice picks, I was considering Lewis with my 3rd pick.

Has Lewis been playing PF or something I don't know about? Why'd you pick 2 SFs?


----------



## bigshotbob

ill select former heatian lamar odom...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC




----------



## Miamiballer2k5

bigshotbob said:


> ill select former heatian lamar odom...


Excellent pic I really like your team so far.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

im about to pick..


----------



## nickrock23

dwyane wade you can pick before me if you want, im gonna spend some time thinkin about this pick


----------



## nickrock23

this was tough but i have to go with Jason Richardson


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Dwyane Wade Selects RICHARD "Rip" Hamilton.


----------



## -33-

K1X is on the clock with the last pick of the 3rd round, and James Posey still needs to make his 3rd round selection...


----------



## K1X

with my two picks i'll take










and...


----------



## -33-

To Keep this moving, James Posey is selecting Ben Gordon with his 3rd round pick.

The 4th round is beginning now, with Corey Maggette being picked 1st in the 4th round.


----------



## -33-

*Round 1*
1. smak -- Kobe Bryant (7th)
2. OG -- Tim Duncan
3. MiamiBaller -- Kevin Garnett
4. gian -- LeBron James
5. Diophantos -- Tracy McGrady
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Shaquille O'Neal
7. GoDWade -- Dwyane Wade
8. James Posey - Dirk Nowitski
9. BigWill33176 -- Amare Stoudemire
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Dwight Howard
11. UD40 -- Allen Iverson
12. bigshotbob -- Ray Allen
13. Iron Man -- Gilbert Arenas
14. NickRock -- Andrej Kirilenko
15. Dwyane Wade -- Vince Carter
16. K1X -- Jermaine O'Neal (14th)

*2nd Round*
1. K1X -- Yao Ming
2. Dwyane Wade -- Steve Nash
3. NickRock -- Stephon Marbury
4. Iron Man -- Carmelo Anthony
5. bigshotbob -- Elton Brand
6. UD40 -- Jason Kidd
7. wadeshaqeddie -- Paul Pierce
8. Bigwill33176 -- Baron Davis
9. James Posey -- Brad Miller 
10. GoDWade -- Rashard Lewis*
11. Shaq_Diesel -- Ron Artest (9th)
12. Diophontos -- Ben Wallace
13. gian -- Shawn Marion
14. MiamiBaller -- Peja Stojakovic
15. OG -- Chris Bosh
16. Smak -- Pau Gasol

*Round 3*
1. smak -- Zydrunas Ilgauskas
2. OG -- Mike Bibby
3. MiamiBaller -- Emeka Okafor
4. gian -- Steve Francis
5. Diophantos -- Rasheed Wallace
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Manu Ginobili
7. GoDWade -- Richard Jefferson*
8. James Posey - Ben Gordon
9. BigWill33176 -- Larry Hughes
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Joe Johnson
11. UD40 -- Kenyon Martin
12. bigshotbob -- Lamar Odom
13. Iron Man -- Michael Redd
14. NickRock -- Jason Richardson
15. Dwyane Wade -- Rip Hamilton
16. K1X -- Chauncey Billups

*4th Round*
1. K1X -- Corey Maggette
2. Dwyane Wade -- Kirk Hinrich
3. NickRock -- Andrew Bogut
4. Iron Man -- Eddy Curry
5. bigshotbob -- Tyson Chandler
6. UD40 -- Tayshaun Prince
7. wadeshaqeddie -- Marcus Camby
8. Bigwill33176 -- Andre Iguodala
9. James Posey -- 
10. GoDWade -- Antawn Jamison
11. Shaq_Diesel -- Tony Parker
12. Diophontos -- Bobby Simmons
13. gian -- Samuel Dalembert
14. MiamiBaller -- 
15. OG -- Marvin Williams
16. Smak -- Andre Miller

*Round 5*
1. smak -- Josh Smith
2. OG -- Quentin Richardson
3. MiamiBaller -- 
4. gian -- 
5. Diophantos -- 
6. Shaq_Diesel -- 
7. GoDWade -- 
8. James Posey - 
9. BigWill33176 -- 
10. wadeshaqeddie -- 
11. UD40 -- 
12. bigshotbob -- 
13. Iron Man -- 
14. NickRock -- 
15. Dwyane Wade -- 
16. K1X --


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Dwyane Wade selects, Kirk Hinrich, this is getting tough...


----------



## K1X

Do we just have to make the best draft possible regardless of positions or do we have to assemble a realistic starting 5?


----------



## Diophantos

K1X said:


> Do we just have to make the best draft possible regardless of positions or do we have to assemble a realistic starting 5?


You want a realistic team with a starting 5, bench etc. So don't draft 5 centers or whatever.


----------



## nickrock23

when was maggette taken?


----------



## OG

nickrock23 said:


> when was maggette taken?


4th Round
1. K1X -- Corey Maggette


----------



## K1X

how many players do we get to draft in total? 5? 6? 9? 12? 15...?


----------



## James_Posey

Y did someone select ben gordon for me? I didnt want him. I would also want to be pmed by someone when its my pick Ok??????


----------



## nickrock23

whoever is next can pick b4 me, im thinking about the pick now.


----------



## nickrock23

with the 3rd pick in the 4th round NickRock23 selects Andrew Bogut!!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC




----------



## bigshotbob

is it my turn yet? is it the 4th round??


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

bigshotbob said:


> is it my turn yet? is it the 4th round??


Yes!


----------



## bigshotbob

i select tyson chandler


----------



## CraZy23

Dang i should of joined this


----------



## -33-

Draft Board can be found here:
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2649752&postcount=90

*4th Round*
1. K1X -- Corey Maggette
2. Dwyane Wade -- Kirk Hinrich
3. NickRock -- Andrew Bogut
4. Iron Man -- Eddy Curry
5. bigshotbob -- Tyson Chandler
6. UD40 -- Tayshaun Prince
7. wadeshaqeddie -- Marcus Camby
8. Bigwill33176 -- Andre Iguodala
9. James Posey -- Jamal Crawford
10. GoDWade* -- Antawn Jamison
11. Shaq_Diesel -- Tony Parker
12. Diophontos -- Bobby Simmons
13. gian -- Samuel Dalembert
14. MiamiBaller -- Jason Williams
15. OG -- Marvin Williams
16. Smak -- Andre Miller

The complaining needs to stop. You need to pay attention to the thread, you have 12 hrs, don't depend on someone to PM you, check it once a day and you should be fine. You should have an idea of where the draft is at. If you miss your pick, and we finish the round, I'm going to pick for you to keep the draft going and going fair.


----------



## UD40

Tayshaun

PG-Kidd
SG-Iverson
SF-Prince
PF-Martin
C-?


----------



## reHEATed

Marcus Camby









PG-
SG- Joe Johnson
SF- Paul Pierce
PF- Dwight Howard
C- Marcus Camby

2 defensive beasts and 2 great scorers


----------



## CraZy23

Since its only a 16 ppl draft 
Most of the teams are looking real good


----------



## BigWill33176

Iguodola


----------



## James_Posey

who has all been picked. Make a player list please. So dont get mad becus i dont know whos avaliable. I can make my pick by 9:11 today but after that i have to go to class


----------



## reHEATed

James_Posey said:


> who has all been picked. Make a player list please. So dont get mad becus i dont know whos avaliable. I can make my pick by 9:11 today but after that i have to go to class


http://basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2649752&postcount=90


----------



## -33-

James_Posey said:


> who has all been picked. Make a player list please. So dont get mad becus i dont know whos avaliable. I can make my pick by 9:11 today but after that i have to go to class


 seriously, look around this thread...i've been updating the list, it's been available the whole time. I could see if alot of people were having troubles, but when 1 out of 16 are complaining, I'm not gonna put much into it....


----------



## James_Posey

yes i know but i dont have time to go back and look at the list of people it would just be easy to have the players that have been selected in the first thread like hobojoe. I only have like 10 mins a day to play onthe internet so please help me out??..!!


----------



## -33-

Since James Posey's time has passed.

GoDWade (by ways of RoyWilliams) selects Antawn Jamison









Shaq_Diesel selects Tony Parker.











Diophontos is on the clock in the 4th round...


----------



## Diophantos

Diophantos selects Bobby Simmons.










Yeah, I know he's in some legal trouble, but he's a good player, and he fits what I'm trying to do.


----------



## James_Posey

Im out! This draft is a joke.


----------



## Diophantos

James_Posey said:


> Im out! This draft is a joke.


If you'd stop *****ing and just picked, maybe you'd like it more.

Whatever, no big loss.


----------



## -33-

James_Posey said:


> Im out! This draft is a joke.


 the sad thing is that I actually tried to send him my player list....adios...less complaining now anyways


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

um I agree Posey a little, this draft is very sloppy, can we please get an updated list of whos been taken and with what pick on the first page like the other drafts, also whos on the clock. Am I up?


----------



## -33-

there is a updated list between each round, very easy to find


----------



## K1X

yo, i'm gonna try to pick up this slack, would be great if we could get stuffs going faster in here.

So...as of now WE HAVE....


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Round 1
1. smak -- Kobe Bryant (7th)
2. OG -- Tim Duncan
3. MiamiBaller -- Kevin Garnett
4. gian -- LeBron James
5. Diophantos -- Tracy McGrady
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Shaquille O'Neal
7. GoDWade -- Dwyane Wade
8. James Posey - Dirk Nowitski
9. BigWill33176 -- Amare Stoudemire
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Dwight Howard
11. UD40 -- Allen Iverson
12. bigshotbob -- Ray Allen
13. Iron Man -- Gilbert Arenas
14. NickRock -- Andrej Kirilenko
15. Dwyane Wade -- Vince Carter
16. K1X -- Jermaine O'Neal (14th)

2nd Round
1. K1X -- Yao Ming
2. Dwyane Wade -- Steve Nash
3. NickRock -- Stephon Marbury
4. Iron Man -- Carmelo Anthony
5. bigshotbob -- Elton Brand
6. UD40 -- Jason Kidd
7. wadeshaqeddie -- Paul Pierce
8. Bigwill33176 -- Baron Davis
9. James Posey -- Brad Miller 
10. GoDWade -- Rashard Lewis*
11. Shaq_Diesel -- Ron Artest (9th)
12. Diophontos -- Ben Wallace
13. gian -- Shawn Marion
14. MiamiBaller -- Peja Stojakovic
15. OG -- Chris Bosh
16. Smak -- Pau Gasol

Round 3
1. smak -- Zydrunas Ilgauskas
2. OG -- Mike Bibby
3. MiamiBaller -- Emeka Okafor
4. gian -- Steve Francis
5. Diophantos -- Rasheed Wallace
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Manu Ginobili
7. GoDWade -- Richard Jefferson*
8. James Posey - Ben Gordon
9. BigWill33176 -- Larry Hughes
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Joe Johnson
11. UD40 -- Kenyon Martin
12. bigshotbob -- Lamar Odom
13. Iron Man -- Michael Redd
14. NickRock -- Jason Richardson
15. Dwyane Wade -- Rip Hamilton
16. K1X -- Chauncey Billups

4th Round
1. K1X -- Corey Maggette
2. Dwyane Wade -- Kirk Hinrich
3. NickRock -- Andrew Bogut
4. Iron Man -- Eddy Curry
5. bigshotbob -- Tyson Chandler
6. UD40 -- Tayshaun Prince
7. wadeshaqeddie -- Marcus Camby
8. Bigwill33176 -- Andre Iguodala
9. James Posey -- 
10. GoDWade -- Antawn Jamison
11. Shaq_Diesel -- Tony Parker
12. Diophontos -- Bobby Simmons
13. gian -- 
14. MiamiBaller -- 
15. OG -- 
16. Smak --

Round 5
1. smak -- Josh Smith
2. OG -- Quentin Richardson
3. MiamiBaller -- Mike Miller
4. gian -- Cuttino Mobley
5. Diophantos -- Jamaal Tinsley
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Antoine Walker
7. GoDWade -- Jamaal Magloire
8. James Posey - 
9. BigWill33176 -- 
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Jason Terry
11. UD40 -- 
12. bigshotbob -- 
13. Iron Man -- 
14. NickRock -- 
15. Dwyane Wade -- 
16. K1X --

Yo Gian you're next...wait...correction you've been too slow since last pick was almost 24hrs ago...

Let's move on.. Miamiballer you're on...OG's next...now kick it!!!


----------



## OG

I believe I'm up now.

I select Marvin Williams!


----------



## sMaK

Andre Miller and Josh Smith.


----------



## OG

I take Q-Rich to round out my starting 5.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Sorry for the late pick...

I still believe in...









SammyD!


----------



## OG

So, what does everyone think of my starters?


----------



## -33-

5th round has already begun, the updated draft board is on the 2nd post of the thread...Here

Round 5
1. smak -- Josh Smith
2. OG -- Quentin Richardson
3. MiamiBaller -- Mike Miller
4. gian -- Cuttino Mobley
5. Diophantos -- Jamaal Tinsley
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Antoine Walker
7. GoDWade -- Jamaal Magloire
8. James Posey - 
9. BigWill33176 -- 
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Jason Terry
11. UD40 -- 
12. bigshotbob -- 
13. Iron Man -- 
14. NickRock -- 
15. Dwyane Wade -- 
16. K1X --


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Was I skipped???

Ill take Jason Williams and Mike Miller


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

How do you guys like my team I think its kick ***.


----------



## Diophantos

gian is skipped.

With the 5th pick of the 5th round, Diophantos selects *Jamaal Tinsley*.


----------



## -33-

With the 6th pick in the 5th round, I select *Antoine Walker*










C-Shaq
F-Antoine
F-Artest
G-Manu
G-Parker

Next up, GoDWade/RoyWilliams....


----------



## MarioChalmers

I select...









Cat Mobley


----------



## MarioChalmers

Starting Lineup


----------



## K1X

how did you arrange the pics so they're the same format and form a block?did you use a software to do so?which one?

Is the darft over after everyone got its starting five?


----------



## Diophantos

gian said:


> Starting Lineup


That's a pretty cool team gian. Won't defend much, but you could run a pretty terrifying five man fastbreak. I'm not a Francis fan, but the fact that either he or Lebron can act as a finisher while the other one handles/passes is a nice effect.


----------



## Diophantos

K1X said:


> Is the darft over after everyone got its starting five?


No. Don't know exactly how S_D wants to do it, but most of these things run to 12 rounds or so. So you want to think about your bench as well.


----------



## -33-

we'll go atleast 10 rounds, maybe 12 if the participation is still there...


----------



## K1X

hope it goes faster then cuz by the time we reach the 12th round we'll be in 2006


What about we give an appointment to all, so everyone can be and stay on the board between lets say 9pm and 11pm. That way we'll advance as much as possible, and those who cannot make it would just pick it up whenever they can?


----------



## MarioChalmers

Diophantos said:


> That's a pretty cool team gian. Won't defend much, but you could run a pretty terrifying five man fastbreak. I'm not a Francis fan, but the fact that either he or Lebron can act as a finisher while the other one handles/passes is a nice effect.


Yeah if it was my team I'd probably focus all the defense on the inside and let them be on the outside or something like that. I'm not a coach though so I might be wrong.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Ill take Jamaal Magloire.


----------



## OG

Shaq Diesel made his pick over 36 hours ago. 

7. GoDWade (RoyWilliams) was skipped (but has since made his pick)
8. James Posey - Skipped
9. BigWill33176 - Skipped
10. wadeshaqeddie - is now on the clock for about the next 10 or so hours, I'll PM him.


----------



## reHEATed

alright....

Jason Terry









Jason Terry
Joe Johnson
Paul Pierce
Dwight Howard
Marcus Camby


----------



## reHEATed

what u guys think of my starting lineup?


----------



## -33-

Let's keep this moving!!!

6. Shaq_Diesel -- Antoine Walker
7. GoDWade -- Jamaal Magloire
8. James Posey - 
9. BigWill33176 -- Donyell Marshall
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Jason Terry
11. UD40 -- Alonzo Mourning
12. bigshotbob -- 
13. Iron Man -- 
14. NickRock -- 
15. Dwyane Wade -- 
16. K1X --


----------



## UD40

Mr. Mourning

Kidd
Iverson
Prince
K-Mart
Zo


----------



## reHEATed




----------



## BigWill33176

Donyell Marshall


----------



## nickrock23

its been more than 12 hours for bigshotbob


----------



## Dwyane Wade

I think its been more then 12 hrs for both bigshotbob and Iron Man, NickRock23 its your turn, then mine.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Dwyane Wade said:


> I think its been more then 12 hrs for both bigshotbob and Iron Man, NickRock23 its your turn, then mine.


I was waiting for bigshotbob!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Zach Randolph


----------



## bigshotbob

sorry for being late, if im still allowed to pick ill take antonio daniels


----------



## K1X

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Round 1
1. smak -- Kobe Bryant (7th)
2. OG -- Tim Duncan
3. MiamiBaller -- Kevin Garnett
4. gian -- LeBron James
5. Diophantos -- Tracy McGrady
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Shaquille O'Neal
7. GoDWade -- Dwyane Wade
8. James Posey - Dirk Nowitski
9. BigWill33176 -- Amare Stoudemire
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Dwight Howard
11. UD40 -- Allen Iverson
12. bigshotbob -- Ray Allen
13. Iron Man -- Gilbert Arenas
14. NickRock -- Andrej Kirilenko
15. Dwyane Wade -- Vince Carter
16. K1X -- Jermaine O'Neal (14th)

2nd Round
1. K1X -- Yao Ming
2. Dwyane Wade -- Steve Nash
3. NickRock -- Stephon Marbury
4. Iron Man -- Carmelo Anthony
5. bigshotbob -- Elton Brand
6. UD40 -- Jason Kidd
7. wadeshaqeddie -- Paul Pierce
8. Bigwill33176 -- Baron Davis
9. James Posey -- Brad Miller 
10. GoDWade -- Rashard Lewis*
11. Shaq_Diesel -- Ron Artest (9th)
12. Diophontos -- Ben Wallace
13. gian -- Shawn Marion
14. MiamiBaller -- Peja Stojakovic
15. OG -- Chris Bosh
16. Smak -- Pau Gasol

Round 3
1. smak -- Zydrunas Ilgauskas
2. OG -- Mike Bibby
3. MiamiBaller -- Emeka Okafor
4. gian -- Steve Francis
5. Diophantos -- Rasheed Wallace
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Manu Ginobili
7. GoDWade -- Richard Jefferson*
8. James Posey - Ben Gordon
9. BigWill33176 -- Larry Hughes
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Joe Johnson
11. UD40 -- Kenyon Martin
12. bigshotbob -- Lamar Odom
13. Iron Man -- Michael Redd
14. NickRock -- Jason Richardson
15. Dwyane Wade -- Rip Hamilton
16. K1X -- Chauncey Billups

4th Round
1. K1X -- Corey Maggette
2. Dwyane Wade -- Kirk Hinrich
3. NickRock -- Andrew Bogut
4. Iron Man -- Eddy Curry
5. bigshotbob -- Tyson Chandler
6. UD40 -- Tayshaun Prince
7. wadeshaqeddie -- Marcus Camby
8. Bigwill33176 -- Andre Iguodala
9. James Posey -- 
10. GoDWade -- Antawn Jamison
11. Shaq_Diesel -- Tony Parker
12. Diophontos -- Bobby Simmons
13. gian -- Samuel Dalembert
14. MiamiBaller -- jason Williams
15. OG -- Marvin williams
16. Smak -- Andre Miller

Round 5
1. smak -- Josh Smith
2. OG -- Quentin Richardson
3. MiamiBaller -- Mike Miller
4. gian -- Cuttino Mobley
5. Diophantos -- Jamaal Tinsley
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Antoine Walker
7. GoDWade -- Jamaal Magloire
8. James Posey - 
9. BigWill33176 -- Donyell Marshall
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Jason Terry
11. UD40 -- Alonzo Mourning
12. bigshotbob -- antonio daniels
13. Iron Man -- Zach Randolph
14. NickRock -- Udonis Haslem
15. Dwyane Wade -- Erick dampier
16. K1X -- Grant Hill


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


NickRock is on the clock, then it will be Dwyane Wade's turn.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Not bad.


----------



## Diophantos

Iron Man said:


> Not bad.


Lots of O, no D. . It's all good though.


----------



## UD40




----------



## nickrock23

with the 14th pick in the 5th round Nickrock selects Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!


----------



## UD40

Shoot! He was gonna be my next pick


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Eric Dampier


----------



## K1X

I'll pick...


















and....


----------



## nickrock23

KIX your post says you take bowen, but on the edited post up higher, you select grant hill. which one is it? can you add a new post with all the picks again when it turns to the next page?
thanks for doing the last one!!!


----------



## K1X

aight no probs, i'm taking hill and bowen


----------



## K1X

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Round 1
1. smak -- Kobe Bryant (7th)
2. OG -- Tim Duncan
3. MiamiBaller -- Kevin Garnett
4. gian -- LeBron James
5. Diophantos -- Tracy McGrady
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Shaquille O'Neal
7. GoDWade -- Dwyane Wade
8. James Posey - Dirk Nowitski
9. BigWill33176 -- Amare Stoudemire
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Dwight Howard
11. UD40 -- Allen Iverson
12. bigshotbob -- Ray Allen
13. Iron Man -- Gilbert Arenas
14. NickRock -- Andrej Kirilenko
15. Dwyane Wade -- Vince Carter
16. K1X -- Jermaine O'Neal (14th)

2nd Round
1. K1X -- Yao Ming
2. Dwyane Wade -- Steve Nash
3. NickRock -- Stephon Marbury
4. Iron Man -- Carmelo Anthony
5. bigshotbob -- Elton Brand
6. UD40 -- Jason Kidd
7. wadeshaqeddie -- Paul Pierce
8. Bigwill33176 -- Baron Davis
9. James Posey -- Brad Miller 
10. GoDWade -- Rashard Lewis*
11. Shaq_Diesel -- Ron Artest (9th)
12. Diophontos -- Ben Wallace
13. gian -- Shawn Marion
14. MiamiBaller -- Peja Stojakovic
15. OG -- Chris Bosh
16. Smak -- Pau Gasol

Round 3
1. smak -- Zydrunas Ilgauskas
2. OG -- Mike Bibby
3. MiamiBaller -- Emeka Okafor
4. gian -- Steve Francis
5. Diophantos -- Rasheed Wallace
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Manu Ginobili
7. GoDWade -- Richard Jefferson*
8. James Posey - Ben Gordon
9. BigWill33176 -- Larry Hughes
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Joe Johnson
11. UD40 -- Kenyon Martin
12. bigshotbob -- Lamar Odom
13. Iron Man -- Michael Redd
14. NickRock -- Jason Richardson
15. Dwyane Wade -- Rip Hamilton
16. K1X -- Chauncey Billups

4th Round
1. K1X -- Corey Maggette
2. Dwyane Wade -- Kirk Hinrich
3. NickRock -- Andrew Bogut
4. Iron Man -- Eddy Curry
5. bigshotbob -- Tyson Chandler
6. UD40 -- Tayshaun Prince
7. wadeshaqeddie -- Marcus Camby
8. Bigwill33176 -- Andre Iguodala
9. James Posey -- 
10. GoDWade -- Antawn Jamison
11. Shaq_Diesel -- Tony Parker
12. Diophontos -- Bobby Simmons
13. gian -- Samuel Dalembert
14. MiamiBaller -- jason Williams
15. OG -- Marvin williams
16. Smak -- Andre Miller

Round 5
1. smak -- Josh Smith
2. OG -- Quentin Richardson
3. MiamiBaller -- Mike Miller
4. gian -- Cuttino Mobley
5. Diophantos -- Jamaal Tinsley
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Antoine Walker
7. GoDWade -- Jamaal Magloire
8. James Posey - 
9. BigWill33176 -- Donyell Marshall
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Jason Terry
11. UD40 -- Alonzo Mourning
12. bigshotbob -- antonio daniels
13. Iron Man -- Zach Randolph
14. NickRock -- Udonis Haslem
15. Dwyane Wade -- Erick dampier
16. K1X -- Grant Hill

Round 6
1. K1X -- Bruce Bowen
2. Dwyane Wade -- Chris Webber
3. NickRock -- Drew Gooden
4. Iron Man -- 
5. bigshotbob -- 
6. UD40 -- 
7. wadeshaqeddie -- 
8. Bigwill33176 -- 
9. James Posey -- 
10. GoDWade -- 
11. Shaq_Diesel -- 
12. Diophontos -- 
13. gian -- 
14. MiamiBaller --
15. OG --
16. Smak -- 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Dwyane Wade's on the clock with NickRock to follow. We're on a nice roll so keep on rolling.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

I select Chris Webber


----------



## nickrock23

webber was still available ??? damm , nice pickup

with the 3rd pick in the 6th round, Nickrock23 selects Drew Gooden


----------



## K1X

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Round 1
1. smak -- Kobe Bryant (7th)
2. OG -- Tim Duncan
3. MiamiBaller -- Kevin Garnett
4. gian -- LeBron James
5. Diophantos -- Tracy McGrady
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Shaquille O'Neal
7. GoDWade -- Dwyane Wade
8. James Posey - Dirk Nowitski
9. BigWill33176 -- Amare Stoudemire
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Dwight Howard
11. UD40 -- Allen Iverson
12. bigshotbob -- Ray Allen
13. Iron Man -- Gilbert Arenas
14. NickRock -- Andrej Kirilenko
15. Dwyane Wade -- Vince Carter
16. K1X -- Jermaine O'Neal (14th)

2nd Round
1. K1X -- Yao Ming
2. Dwyane Wade -- Steve Nash
3. NickRock -- Stephon Marbury
4. Iron Man -- Carmelo Anthony
5. bigshotbob -- Elton Brand
6. UD40 -- Jason Kidd
7. wadeshaqeddie -- Paul Pierce
8. Bigwill33176 -- Baron Davis
9. James Posey -- Brad Miller 
10. GoDWade -- Rashard Lewis*
11. Shaq_Diesel -- Ron Artest (9th)
12. Diophontos -- Ben Wallace
13. gian -- Shawn Marion
14. MiamiBaller -- Peja Stojakovic
15. OG -- Chris Bosh
16. Smak -- Pau Gasol

Round 3
1. smak -- Zydrunas Ilgauskas
2. OG -- Mike Bibby
3. MiamiBaller -- Emeka Okafor
4. gian -- Steve Francis
5. Diophantos -- Rasheed Wallace
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Manu Ginobili
7. GoDWade -- Richard Jefferson*
8. James Posey - Ben Gordon
9. BigWill33176 -- Larry Hughes
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Joe Johnson
11. UD40 -- Kenyon Martin
12. bigshotbob -- Lamar Odom
13. Iron Man -- Michael Redd
14. NickRock -- Jason Richardson
15. Dwyane Wade -- Rip Hamilton
16. K1X -- Chauncey Billups

4th Round
1. K1X -- Corey Maggette
2. Dwyane Wade -- Kirk Hinrich
3. NickRock -- Andrew Bogut
4. Iron Man -- Eddy Curry
5. bigshotbob -- Tyson Chandler
6. UD40 -- Tayshaun Prince
7. wadeshaqeddie -- Marcus Camby
8. Bigwill33176 -- Andre Iguodala
9. James Posey -- 
10. GoDWade -- Antawn Jamison
11. Shaq_Diesel -- Tony Parker
12. Diophontos -- Bobby Simmons
13. gian -- Samuel Dalembert
14. MiamiBaller -- jason Williams
15. OG -- Marvin williams
16. Smak -- Andre Miller

Round 5
1. smak -- Josh Smith
2. OG -- Quentin Richardson
3. MiamiBaller -- Mike Miller
4. gian -- Cuttino Mobley
5. Diophantos -- Jamaal Tinsley
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Antoine Walker
7. GoDWade -- Jamaal Magloire
8. James Posey - 
9. BigWill33176 -- Donyell Marshall
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Jason Terry
11. UD40 -- Alonzo Mourning
12. bigshotbob -- antonio daniels
13. Iron Man -- Zach Randolph
14. NickRock -- Udonis Haslem
15. Dwyane Wade -- Erick dampier
16. K1X -- Grant Hill

Round 6
1. K1X -- Bruce Bowen
2. Dwyane Wade -- Chris Webber
3. NickRock -- Drew Gooden
4. Iron Man -- Nene Hilario
5. bigshotbob -- 
6. UD40 -- 
7. wadeshaqeddie -- 
8. Bigwill33176 -- 
9. James Posey -- 
10. GoDWade -- 
11. Shaq_Diesel -- 
12. Diophontos -- 
13. gian -- 
14. MiamiBaller --
15. OG --
16. Smak -- 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*Iron man is next...*


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The starting 5s are set, so you can now start discussing the teams...*

Which ones are legit contenders, pretenders, fun, boring,..., How they match up with each other etc...




1. smak -- Andre Miller, Kobe Bryant, Josh Smith, Pau Gasol, Zydrunas Ilgauskas... 


2. OG -- Mike Bibby, Quentin richardson, Marvin Williams, Chris Bosh, Tim Duncan... 


3. MiamiBaller -- jason Williams, Mike Miller, Peja Stojakovic, Kevin Garnett, Emeka Okafor...


4. gian -- Steve francis, Cuttino Mobley, Lebron james, Shawn Marion, Samuel Dalembert... 


5. Diophantos -- Jamaal Tinsley, Bobby Simmons, Tracy McGrady, Rasheed Wallace, Ben Wallace...


6. Shaq_Diesel -- Tony parker, Emanuel ginobili, Ron Artest, Antoine Walker, Shaquille O'neal...


7. GoDWade -- Dwyane Wade, Richard Jefferson, Rashard Lewis, Antawn Jameson, Jamaal Magloire...


8. James Posey - Ben gordon, Eddie Jones, Josh Howard,Dirk Nowitsky, Brad Miller...


9. BigWill33176 -- Byron Davis, Andre Iguodola, Larry hugues, Donyell Marshall, Amare Stoudemire...


10. wadeshaqeddie -- Jason Terry, Joe Johnson, Paul Pierce, Dwight Howard, Marcus Camby...


11. UD40 -- Jason Kidd, Allen Iverson, Tayshawn prince, Kenyon martin, Alonzo Mourning...


12. bigshotbob -- Antonio Daniels, Ray Allen, Lamar Odom, Elton Brand, Tyson Chandler...


13. Iron Man -- Gilbert Arenas, Michael Redd, Carmelo Anthony, Zach Randolph, Eddy Curry/Nene...


14. NickRock -- Stephon Marbury, Jason Richardson, Anrei Kirilenko, Udonis Haslem/Gooden, Andrew Bogut..


15. Dwyane Wade --Steve Nash/Hinrich, Richard Hamilton, Vince carter, Chris Webber,Erick dampier...


16. K1X -- Chancey Billups, Corey Maggette, Grant Hill/Bowen, Jermaine O'neal, Yao Ming...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC




----------



## Miamiballer2k5

My team is KILLER. Okafor and KG will rape people downlow. Jason Williams runs the offense and feeds KG and Okafor but when they get double teamed its out to Peja and Mike Miller who drill the threes!!!! KG is the one who makes everything work because he is so versitlie though even if he does down the team is still insanely good.


----------



## K1X

Good team, but let's see what UD40, Wadeshaqeddie, and Iron Man think about it since you guys are Western teams of the same division.

i like your front court but your perimeter defense could improve.


(the divisions were made using a lottery system)
(I also picked for James_Posey to keep the draft fare)


*WEST*





*North West*

1. smak -- Andre Miller, Kobe Bryant, Josh Smith, Pau Gasol, Zydrunas Ilgauskas... 

7.GoDWade -- Dwyane Wade, Richard Jefferson, Rashard Lewis, Antawn Jameson, Jamaal Magloire...

4. gian -- Steve francis, Cuttino Mobley, Lebron james, Shawn Marion, Samuel Dalembert... 

15. Dwyane Wade --Steve Nash/Hinrich, Richard Hamilton, Vince carter, Chris Webber,Erick dampier...




*South West*

13. Iron Man -- Gilbert Arenas, Michael Redd, Carmelo Anthony, Zach Randolph, Eddy Curry/Nene...

11. UD40 -- Jason Kidd, Allen Iverson, Tayshawn prince, Kenyon martin, Alonzo Mourning...

10. wadeshaqeddie -- Jason Terry, Joe Johnson, Paul Pierce, Dwight Howard, Marcus Camby... 

3. MiamiBaller -- jason Williams, Mike Miller, Peja Stojakovic, Kevin Garnett, Emeka Okafor...




-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*EAST*




*North East*

5. Diophantos -- Jamaal Tinsley, Bobby Simmons, Tracy McGrady, Rasheed Wallace, Ben Wallace...

6. Shaq_Diesel -- Tony parker, Emanuel ginobili, Ron Artest, Antoine Walker, Shaquille O'neal...

8. James Posey - Ben gordon, Eddie jones , Josh Howard, Dirk Nowitsky, Brad Miller...

14. NickRock -- Stephon Marbury, Jason Richardson, Anrei Kirilenko, Udonis Haslem/Gooden, Andrew Bogut..





*South East*

2. OG -- Mike Bibby, Quentin richardson, Marvin Williams, Chris Bosh, Tim Duncan... 

9. BigWill33176 -- Byron Davis, Andre Iguodola, Larry hugues, Donyell Marshall, Amare Stoudemire...

12. bigshotbob -- Antonio Daniels, Ray Allen, Lamar Odom, Elton Brand, Tyson Chandler...

16. K1X -- Chancey Billups, Corey Maggette, Grant Hill/Bowen, Jermaine O'neal, Yao Ming...


----------



## UD40

Can I get a quick time check for bigshotbob?


----------



## K1X

Bigshotbob is next and has until tomorow 5:06 am to make his pick.

You might want to PM him though if you want to accelerate the process so you can make yours tonight.

How well do you think you'd do in your division?


----------



## UD40

Its gonna be a cake walk for me 

Btw, are you simulating a season or somthing with these teams?


----------



## reHEATed

UD40 said:


> Can I get a quick time check for bigshotbob?


The person before picked at 5:06 pm. You could pick early tomorrow morning


----------



## K1X

UD40 said:


> Its gonna be a cake walk for me
> 
> Btw, are you simulating a season or somthing with these teams?



Yeah and once all teams are set, we'll have some Polls to simulate the playoffs

Owner of the last team standing will get Ucash points and rep points.


----------



## OG

Putting the teams into divisions is pretty cool. Here are my picks for the best team in each division so far.

North West*
7.GoDWade -- Dwyane Wade, Richard Jefferson, Rashard Lewis, Antawn Jameson, Jamaal Magloire...*


South West (this is a tight division, but I've narrowed it down to these 2 - perhaps MiamiBaller2k5 has a slight edge)
11. UD40 -- Jason Kidd, Allen Iverson, Tayshawn prince, Kenyon martin, Alonzo Mourning...
*3. MiamiBaller -- jason Williams, Mike Miller, Peja Stojakovic, Kevin Garnett, Emeka Okafor...*

North East*
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Tony parker, Emanuel ginobili, Ron Artest, Antoine Walker, Shaquille O'neal...*

South East (I gotta go with my team, but K1X is doing a very nice job as well. Our teams would match up nicely)
*2. OG -- Mike Bibby, Quentin richardson, Marvin Williams, Chris Bosh, Tim Duncan...*

16. K1X -- Chancey Billups, Corey Maggette, Grant Hill/Bowen, Jermaine O'neal, Yao Ming...


----------



## Dwyane Wade

K1X said:


> Good team, but let's see what UD40, Wadeshaqeddie, and Iron Man think about it since you guys are Western teams of the same division.
> 
> i like your front court but your perimeter defense could improve.
> 
> 
> (the divisions were made using a lottery system)
> (I also picked for James_Posey to keep the draft fare)
> 
> 
> *WEST*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *North West*
> 
> 1. smak -- Andre Miller, Kobe Bryant, Josh Smith, Pau Gasol, Zydrunas Ilgauskas...
> 
> 7.GoDWade -- Dwyane Wade, Richard Jefferson, Rashard Lewis, Antawn Jameson, Jamaal Magloire...
> 
> 4. gian -- Steve francis, Cuttino Mobley, Lebron james, Shawn Marion, Samuel Dalembert...
> 
> *15. Dwyane Wade --Steve Nash, Kirk Hinrich, Richard Hamilton, Vince carter, Erick dampier...*



Can you also add that i have Chris Webber, Infact, he would probably be in my starting line up and Kirk as a bench player, so Steve Nash the PG, Rip at SG, Vince at SF, Webber at PF, and Dampier at C..


----------



## K1X

Bigshotbob has missed his pick so UD40 has now till today 5:06 pm to make his...


----------



## -33-

The 2nd post of this thread has the entire board listed so you can see who has/hasn't been picked...Since JamesPosey skipped out on the draft, I'm making his picks at the end of each round, so it doesn't help/hurt anyone. 

Round 6
1. K1X -- Bruce Bowen
2. Dwyane Wade -- Chris Webber
3. NickRock -- Drew Gooden
4. Iron Man -- Nene Hilario
5. bigshotbob -- 
6. UD40 -- 
7. wadeshaqeddie -- 
8. Bigwill33176 -- 
9. James Posey -- 
10. GoDWade -- 
11. Shaq_Diesel -- 
12. Diophontos -- 
13. gian -- 
14. MiamiBaller --
15. OG --
16. Smak --


----------



## UD40

I had this guy in mind before S_D's list, I'd like to welcome a Heat fan favorite(even though he's a Wiz now) the original CB4!










I had to find a pic of him in a heat uni....

Kidd
AI
Prince-Caron
Kmart
Zo


----------



## reHEATed

Carlos Boozer









Jason Terry
Joe Johnson
Paul Pierce
Dwight Howard, Carlos Boozer
Marcus Camby


----------



## K1X

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Round 1
1. smak -- Kobe Bryant (7th)
2. OG -- Tim Duncan
3. MiamiBaller -- Kevin Garnett
4. gian -- LeBron James
5. Diophantos -- Tracy McGrady
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Shaquille O'Neal
7. GoDWade -- Dwyane Wade
8. James Posey - Dirk Nowitski
9. BigWill33176 -- Amare Stoudemire
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Dwight Howard
11. UD40 -- Allen Iverson
12. bigshotbob -- Ray Allen
13. Iron Man -- Gilbert Arenas
14. NickRock -- Andrej Kirilenko
15. Dwyane Wade -- Vince Carter
16. K1X -- Jermaine O'Neal (14th)

2nd Round
1. K1X -- Yao Ming
2. Dwyane Wade -- Steve Nash
3. NickRock -- Stephon Marbury
4. Iron Man -- Carmelo Anthony
5. bigshotbob -- Elton Brand
6. UD40 -- Jason Kidd
7. wadeshaqeddie -- Paul Pierce
8. Bigwill33176 -- Baron Davis
9. James Posey -- Brad Miller 
10. GoDWade -- Rashard Lewis*
11. Shaq_Diesel -- Ron Artest (9th)
12. Diophontos -- Ben Wallace
13. gian -- Shawn Marion
14. MiamiBaller -- Peja Stojakovic
15. OG -- Chris Bosh
16. Smak -- Pau Gasol

Round 3
1. smak -- Zydrunas Ilgauskas
2. OG -- Mike Bibby
3. MiamiBaller -- Emeka Okafor
4. gian -- Steve Francis
5. Diophantos -- Rasheed Wallace
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Manu Ginobili
7. GoDWade -- Richard Jefferson*
8. James Posey - Ben Gordon
9. BigWill33176 -- Larry Hughes
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Joe Johnson
11. UD40 -- Kenyon Martin
12. bigshotbob -- Lamar Odom
13. Iron Man -- Michael Redd
14. NickRock -- Jason Richardson
15. Dwyane Wade -- Rip Hamilton
16. K1X -- Chauncey Billups

4th Round
1. K1X -- Corey Maggette
2. Dwyane Wade -- Kirk Hinrich
3. NickRock -- Andrew Bogut
4. Iron Man -- Eddy Curry
5. bigshotbob -- Tyson Chandler
6. UD40 -- Tayshaun Prince
7. wadeshaqeddie -- Marcus Camby
8. Bigwill33176 -- Andre Iguodala
9. James Posey -- 
10. GoDWade -- Antawn Jamison
11. Shaq_Diesel -- Tony Parker
12. Diophontos -- Bobby Simmons
13. gian -- Samuel Dalembert
14. MiamiBaller -- jason Williams
15. OG -- Marvin williams
16. Smak -- Andre Miller

Round 5
1. smak -- Josh Smith
2. OG -- Quentin Richardson
3. MiamiBaller -- Mike Miller
4. gian -- Cuttino Mobley
5. Diophantos -- Jamaal Tinsley
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Antoine Walker
7. GoDWade -- Jamaal Magloire
8. James Posey - 
9. BigWill33176 -- Donyell Marshall
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Jason Terry
11. UD40 -- Alonzo Mourning
12. bigshotbob -- antonio daniels
13. Iron Man -- Zach Randolph
14. NickRock -- Udonis Haslem
15. Dwyane Wade -- Erick dampier
16. K1X -- Grant Hill

Round 6
1. K1X -- Bruce Bowen
2. Dwyane Wade -- Chris Webber
3. NickRock -- Drew Gooden
4. Iron Man -- Nene Hilario
5. bigshotbob -- 
6. UD40 -- Caron Butler
7. wadeshaqeddie -- Carlos Boozer
8. Bigwill33176 -- 
9. James Posey -- Marko Jaric
10. GoDWade -- 
11. Shaq_Diesel -- 
12. Diophontos -- 
13. gian -- 
14. MiamiBaller --
15. OG --
16. Smak -- 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*WEST*


North West

1. smak -- Andre Miller, Kobe Bryant, Josh Smith, Pau Gasol, Zydrunas Ilgauskas... 

7.GoDWade -- Dwyane Wade, Richard Jefferson, Rashard Lewis, Antawn Jameson, Jamaal Magloire...

4. gian -- Steve francis, Cuttino Mobley, Lebron james, Shawn Marion, Samuel Dalembert... 

15. Dwyane Wade --Steve Nash/Hinrich, Richard Hamilton, Vince carter, Chris Webber,Erick dampier...



South West

13. Iron Man -- Gilbert Arenas, Michael Redd, Carmelo Anthony, Zach Randolph, Eddy Curry/Nene...

11. UD40 -- Jason Kidd, Allen Iverson, Tayshawn prince/C.Butler, Kenyon martin, Alonzo Mourning...

10. wadeshaqeddie --Jason Terry, Joe Johnson, Paul Pierce, Dwight Howard/Boozer, Marcus Camby... 

3. MiamiBaller -- jason Williams, Mike Miller, Peja Stojakovic, Kevin Garnett, Emeka Okafor...



_____________________________________________

*
EAST*



North East

5. Diophantos -- Jamaal Tinsley, Bobby Simmons, Tracy McGrady, Rasheed Wallace, Ben Wallace...

6. Shaq_Diesel -- Tony parker, Emanuel ginobili, Ron Artest, Antoine Walker, Shaquille O'neal...

8. James Posey - Marko jaric/Ben Gordon, Eddie jones, Josh Howard, Dirk Nowitsky, Brad Miller...

14. NickRock -- Stephon Marbury, Jason Richardson, Anrei Kirilenko, Udonis Haslem/Gooden, Andrew Bogut..



South East

2. OG -- Mike Bibby, Quentin richardson, Marvin Williams, Chris Bosh, Tim Duncan... 

9. BigWill33176 -- Byron Davis, Andre Iguodola, Larry hugues, Donyell Marshall, Amare Stoudemire...

12. bigshotbob -- Antonio Daniels, Ray Allen, Lamar Odom, Elton Brand, Tyson Chandler...

16. K1X -- Chancey Billups, Corey Maggette, Grant Hill/Bowen, Jermaine O'neal, Yao Ming...


----------



## Diophantos

Whoa. Shaq_Diesel, don't post a list of players who haven't been picked. That defeats the whole purpose, doesn't it?


----------



## -33-

Diophantos said:


> Whoa. Shaq_Diesel, don't post a list of players who haven't been picked. That defeats the whole purpose, doesn't it?


 if i dont put a list, people complain they don't know who has or hasnt been picked....


----------



## Diophantos

Shaq_Diesel said:


> if i dont put a list, people complain they don't know who has or hasnt been picked....


Okay, so put a list of people who have been picked (which we basically already have) and have people check their selections before they pick. Posting a list of players who haven't been picked kind of ruins the idea of finding sleepers, etc., don't you think? That's my take on it anyways.


----------



## OG

Shaq_Diesel said:


> It's getting hard for some people to make picks b/c they don't have a list. So here's my take on the best players available, in alphabetical order.


Why would you post a list of the best a available players? There's a site called NBA.com, you may have heard of it, there you can find a list of all the players in the league. 

Do you seem David Stern handing out lists of potential draft picks to NBA GMs? It's not hard to see who's available in the NBA, this almost defeats the purpose of seeing who can draft the best team. I can't understand why someone would be on this message board if they're not familiar with NBA.com. It boggles the mind. 

Take down the list.


----------



## -33-

OG said:


> Why would you post a list of the best a available players? There's a site called NBA.com, you may have heard of it, there you can find a list of all the players in the league.
> 
> Do you seem David Stern handing out lists of potential draft picks to NBA GMs? It's not hard to see who's available in the NBA, this almost defeats the purpose of seeing who can draft the best team. I can't understand why someone would be on this message board if they're not familiar with NBA.com. It boggles the mind.
> 
> Take down the list.


 I've had a list of the players who HAVE been drafted up the ENTIRE draft. The 2nd post of this thread has been updated constantly, yet, I still had *****ing about how people didn't know who was left. It's not hard to check to see if your player is still available, but for whatever reason I kept getting complaints, so I put the list up. I'll take it down, but I'm gonna gaurantee that people will ***** that I didn't leave it up once it goes down.

And K1X, please stop posting the board. It's on the 2nd post of this thread. It takes up too much room on each page for you to do that when it can be found at one place. It appreciate the effort but it makes the thread too hard to navigate.


----------



## nickrock23

i have a list right on my notepad with 10 players i can take next, id be happy with any of them. it took me about 2 minutes on yahoo sports to make the list. we're not even halfway done and the later rounds are harder picks.


----------



## Diophantos

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I've had a list of the players who HAVE been drafted up the ENTIRE draft. The 2nd post of this thread has been updated constantly, yet, I still had *****ing about how people didn't know who was left. It's not hard to check to see if your player is still available, but for whatever reason I kept getting complaints, so I put the list up. I'll take it down, but I'm gonna gaurantee that people will ***** that I didn't leave it up once it goes down.


It's stupid for people to ***** that they don't know who's left. Everyone who hasn't been picked is left. I understand what you're saying, but there's no reason to give away sleepers just because some people are too lazy to think about who's left for themselves.

It's really cool of you to run this draft and we all appreciate it. Just no reason to post a list of the players who haven't been picked. Again, just my take on it.


----------



## -33-

Continuing Round 6...
4. Iron Man -- Nene Hilario
5. bigshotbob -- ?
6. UD40 -- Caron Butler
7. wadeshaqeddie -- Carlos Boozer
8. Bigwill33176 -- (expired-3:20am)
9. James Posey --(pick running until 3:20pm)
10. GoDWade -- Al Jefferson
11. Shaq_Diesel -- Al Harrington
12. Diophontos -- 
13. gian -- 
14. MiamiBaller --
15. OG --
16. Smak --


----------



## K1X

Yo S_D, James_Posey ain't playing anymore so since he doesn't have a true PG in Gordon and could use some size and D at the position, i'll pick Jaric for him so we can move to the next person.

This way his team stays competitive, we might like to find someone to replace him though...

*Edit*
James Posey picks at the end of each round. It's too late to replace him and we already have 1 person being replaced (GoDWade by RoyWilliams). I've been doing this for the past rounds, so I'm not gonna change it after a few rounds.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Ill take Al Jefferson


----------



## -33-

Back to back Al's...

I take Al Harrington


----------



## Diophantos

Diophantos selects *Josh Howard*.


----------



## K1X

Josh Howard has already gone to James_Posey


----------



## Diophantos

K1X said:


> Josh Howard has already gone to James_Posey


Not according to Shaq_Diesel and the board on the 2nd post.


----------



## K1X

He was picked in a previous round.But anyway what's the use of picking players for Posey at the end of each round, it's gonna make his team weaker than any other. In this case, there's no need to keep him in the draft since his team won't be abble to compet.

This just make an easy draft (16 teams) easier (15). There's no merit in assembling teams of all stars.


----------



## -33-

K1X said:


> He was picked in a previous round.But anyway what's the use of picking players for Posey at the end of each round, it's gonna make his team weaker than any other. In this case, there's no need to keep him in the draft since his team won't be abble to compet.
> 
> This just make an easy draft (16 teams) easier (15). There's no merit in assembling teams of all stars.


 if I had started picking for him during his time, it would be fair to everyone...

but to switch, hurts people that pick after him now. That's why he picks at the end of each round, it doesn't hurt anyone more or less than anyone else. He made picks, so his team will be finished just like everyone else...


----------



## bigshotbob

the most clutch player in the nba : BIG SHOT BOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (ROB HORRY)


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

that was a horrible pick


----------



## BigWill33176

Shane Battier


----------



## OG

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I've had a list of the players who HAVE been drafted up the ENTIRE draft. The 2nd post of this thread has been updated constantly, yet, I still had *****ing about how people didn't know who was left. It's not hard to check to see if your player is still available, but for whatever reason I kept getting complaints, so I put the list up. I'll take it down, but I'm gonna gaurantee that people will ***** that I didn't leave it up once it goes down.


I understand you're trying to do the best thing to keep the draft going, and you are doing a good job. 

Thanks for taking the list down, it won't hurt those who are really into the draft and do care about the outcome of their team. Those who can't figure out who's available shouldn't be given special treatment, they should be left to learn themselves (it's not like we haven't told them where to find out who's in the NBA).

Anyone who wants to ***** about the list coming down, please direct it at me and not Shaq_Diesel, he's doing a great job. If anyone needs help checking if a player is available, or just wants an opinion on a pick they're considering please PM me, I'll be happy to help.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

OG said:


> I understand you're trying to do the best thing to keep the draft going, and you are doing a good job.
> 
> Thanks for taking the list down, it won't hurt those who are really into the draft and do care about the outcome of their team. Those who can't figure out who's available shouldn't be given special treatment, they should be left to learn themselves (it's not like we haven't told them where to find out who's in the NBA).
> 
> Anyone who wants to ***** about the list coming down, please direct it at me and not Shaq_Diesel, he's doing a great job. If anyone needs help checking if a player is available, or just wants an opinion on a pick they're considering please PM me, I'll be happy to help.


Yeah, you guys need to get off his back, this is not an easy thing to do, and hes doing a good job, let the draft continue!


----------



## -33-

Continuing Round 6...
7. wadeshaqeddie -- Carlos Boozer
8. Bigwill33176 -- Robert Horry
9. James Posey -- 
10. GoDWade -- Al Jefferson
11. Shaq_Diesel -- Al Harrington
12. Diophontos -- Josh Howard
13. gian -- (clock running til 5:10pm)
14. MiamiBaller --
15. OG --
16. Smak --


----------



## Diophantos

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Continuing Round 6...
> 7. wadeshaqeddie -- Carlos Boozer
> 8. Bigwill33176 -- Robert Horry
> 9. James Posey --
> 10. GoDWade -- Al Jefferson
> 11. Shaq_Diesel -- Al Harrington
> 12. Diophontos -- (time ran out, 5:10am)
> 13. gian -- (clock running til 5:10pm)
> 14. MiamiBaller --
> 15. OG --
> 16. Smak --


Wait, how did my time run out? I picked Josh Howard, who has not been picked according to the list on the second post.


----------



## -33-

Diophantos said:


> Wait, how did my time run out? I picked Josh Howard, who has not been picked according to the list on the second post.


 my mistake i was looking at an old list...


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

I got to leave soon, Im going to PM Shaq Diesel who I want.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Shaq Diesel forget the PM I sent you, Im still home so Ill take James Posey!

*He gives me the perimeter defense I needed.


----------



## -33-

Continuing Round 6...
7. wadeshaqeddie -- Carlos Boozer
8. Bigwill33176 -- Robert Horry
9. James Posey -- 
10. GoDWade -- Al Jefferson
11. Shaq_Diesel -- Al Harrington
12. Diophontos -- Josh Howard
13. gian -- (time ran out)
14. MiamiBaller -- James Posey
15. OG -- Shareef Abdur-Rahim (PM'd me his pick)
16. Smak --

**Smak, get ahold of me after your 1st pick so I can give JamesPosey a player at the end of the round**


----------



## sMaK

Desmond Mason... waits for S_D to pick some one for Posey...


----------



## -33-

James_posey selects Ricky Davis....

gian still needs to make his 6th round selection.

Smak, you can begin the 7th round...


----------



## -33-

I'll update the stuff tomorrow morning/afternoon when I wake up....It's Friday night, cut me some slack...


----------



## OG

As already posted by S_D, I have selected SAR!










He's a very solid contributer to any team, able to play both forward positions, and I feel SAR would make the best 6th man in the league.


----------



## OG

Shaq_Diesel said:


> James_posey selects Ricky Davis....
> 
> gian still needs to make his 6th round selection.
> 
> Smak, you can begin the 7th round...


It has been over 12 hours since this post, so I guess I'm up again.

I select Chris Paul


----------



## Dwyane Wade

OG said:


> It has been over 12 hours since this post, so I guess I'm up again.
> 
> I select Chris Paul


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## -33-

Round 7
1. smak -- Deron Williams
2. OG -- Chris Paul
3. MiamiBaller -- Eddie Jones
4. gian -- Vladimir Radmanovic
5. Diophantos -- Troy Murphy
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Stephen Jackson
7. GoDWade -- Stromile Swift*
8. James Posey - (time expired)
9. BigWill33176 -- (on the clock until 9:30pm)
10. wadeshaqeddie -- 
11. UD40 -- 
12. bigshotbob -- 
13. Iron Man -- 
14. NickRock --
15. Dwyane Wade -- 
16. K1X --


----------



## sMaK

I'll take Deron Williams.


----------



## OG

Dwyane Wade said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


 :biggrin: I thought he'd already been taken and was about to pick someone else, lucky I checked the list!


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Eddie Jones!!!!!!!


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

I think I fixed the problem of perimeter defense.


----------



## Diophantos

gian's time has expired.

With the 5th pick of the 7th round, Diophantos selects *Troy Murphy*.


----------



## -33-

I select:
Stephen Jackson









Reuniting the great fighting duo in the league, SJax and Artest


----------



## RoyWilliams

Ill take Stromile Swift.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Sorry about the absence... for my next two picks, I'll take...

















Raymond Felton and Vladimir Radmanovic


----------



## -33-

Continuing Round 7
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Stephen Jackson
7. GoDWade -- Stromile Swift*
8. James Posey - (time expired)
9. BigWill33176 -- (time expired)
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Shaun Livingston
11. UD40 -- Damon Jones
12. bigshotbob -- (clock expires at 11:00am)
13. Iron Man -- 
14. NickRock --
15. Dwyane Wade -- 
16. K1X --


----------



## reHEATed

its been 12 hours










Shaun Livingston

Terry, Livingston
Johnson
Pierce
Howard, Boozer
Camby


----------



## UD40

DJ

Kidd/DJ
AI
Prince/CB4
Kmart
Zo


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

ew ew ew bad pick!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

> 12. bigshotbob -- (clock expires at 11:00am)


I'll take Deng!


----------



## BigWill33176

Brent Barry


----------



## -33-

Continuing Round 7...
7. GoDWade -- Stromile Swift
8. James Posey - Gerald Wallace
9. BigWill33176 -- Brent Barry
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Shaun Livingston
11. UD40 -- Damon Jones
12. bigshotbob -- 
13. Iron Man -- Luol Deng
14. NickRock -- Hakim Warrick
15. Dwyane Wade -- Kyle Korver
16. K1X -- Bobby Jackson


----------



## nickrock23

nickrock selects Hakeem Warrick


----------



## K1X




----------



## nickrock23

dwyane wade youre up


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Dwyane WAde selects Kyle Korver and Brandon Haywood..


----------



## nickrock23

Nickrock23 selects Charlie Villanueva


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

I'll take Telfair!


----------



## UD40

Lets keep this going


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

whos up?


----------



## -33-

Sorry I was busy....

Round 8
1. K1X -- Michael Finley
2. Dwyane Wade -- Brendan Haywood
3. NickRock -- Charlie Villanueva
4. Iron Man -- Sebastian Telfair
5. bigshotbob -- (clock expired)
6. UD40 -- Mike Dunleavy Jr.
7. wadeshaqeddie -- (clock expired)
8. Bigwill33176 -- (clock expired)
9. James Posey -- (skipped)
10. GoDWade -- Rafer Alston
11. Shaq_Diesel -- Wally Szcerbiak
12. Diophontos -- Luke Ridnour
13. gian -- Bonzi Wells
14. MiamiBaller -- 
15. OG -- 
16. Smak --


----------



## UD40

Idk if he's been selected yet, but he's my pick....

Kidd/DJ
AI/CB4
Prince/Jr
Kmart/?
Zo/?


----------



## RoyWilliams

Rafer Alston is my next pick


----------



## -33-

I select Wally Szcerbiak










And no, I don't understand why when you google for Wally's pics most of them are half naked pics of them...but damnit it's funny


----------



## Diophantos

Diophantos selects John Stock-...err...I mean, Steve Na--wait no...

Oh yeah.

*Luke Ridnour.*


----------



## MarioChalmers

I take: 










Bonzi


----------



## -33-

Round 8
1. K1X -- Michael Finley
2. Dwyane Wade -- Brendan Haywood
3. NickRock -- Charlie Villanueva
4. Iron Man -- Sebastian Telfair
5. bigshotbob -- (clock expired)
6. UD40 -- Mike Dunleavy Jr.
7. wadeshaqeddie -- (clock expired)
8. Bigwill33176 -- (clock expired)
9. James Posey -- (skipped)
10. GoDWade -- Rafer Alston
11. Shaq_Diesel -- Wally Szcerbiak
12. Diophontos -- Luke Ridnour
13. gian -- Bonzi Wells
14. MiamiBaller -- Mickael Pietrus
15. OG -- Kurt Thomas
16. Smak --


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

Well I just noticed that someone picked Eddie Jones for James_Posey and when I picked EJ no one said anything. So I am picking Nenad Kristic and Mickael Pietrus.


----------



## UD40

Miamiballer2k5 said:


> Well I just noticed that someone picked Eddie Jones for James_Posey and when I picked EJ no one said anything. So I am picking *Nenad Kristic* and Mickael Pietrus.



:curse:


----------



## OG

I select Kurt Thomas!










I can't believe he slipped so far.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

I can lol


----------



## OG

Looks like I'm on the clock again...

I'll take J.R. Smith! :biggrin:


----------



## -33-

Round 8
1. K1X -- Michael Finley
2. Dwyane Wade -- Brendan Haywood
3. NickRock -- Charlie Villanueva
4. Iron Man -- Sebastian Telfair
5. bigshotbob -- Derek Anderson*
6. UD40 -- Mike Dunleavy Jr.
7. wadeshaqeddie -- Nazr Mohammad
8. Bigwill33176 -- Damon Stoudamire*
9. James Posey -- Marko Jaric
10. GoDWade -- Rafer Alston
11. Shaq_Diesel -- Wally Szcerbiak
12. Diophontos -- Luke Ridnour
13. gian -- Bonzi Wells
14. MiamiBaller -- Mickael Pietrus
15. OG -- Kurt Thomas
16. Smak -- Mike Sweetney

Round 9
1. smak -- Marquis Daniels
2. OG -- JR Smith
3. MiamiBaller -- Jameer Nelson
4. gian -- (clock expired)
5. Diophantos -- (clock expires at 3:00pm)
6. Shaq_Diesel -- 
7. GoDWade -- 
8. James Posey - 
9. BigWill33176 -- 
10. wadeshaqeddie -- 
11. UD40 -- 
12. bigshotbob -- 
13. Iron Man -- 
14. NickRock -- 
15. Dwyane Wade -- 
16. K1X --


----------



## Miamiballer2k5

steal time kiddies, ill take 

JAMEER NELSON


----------



## reHEATed

Nazr Mohammed

Jason Terry, Shaun Livingston
Joe Johnson
Paul Pierce
Dwight Howard, Carlos Boozer
Marcus Camby, Nazr Mohammed


----------



## sMaK

Michael Sweetney and Marquis Daniels

PG - Andre Miller / Deron Williams
SG - Kobe Bryant / Marquis Daniels
SF - Desmond Mason / Josh Smith 
PF - Pau Gasol / Michael Sweetney
C - Zydranaus Ilgauskus (sp? LOL)


----------



## -33-

I'm picking Damon Stoudamire on behalf of BigWill b/c he still hasn't been around to pick his 8th round pick.


----------



## -33-

Round 9
1. smak -- Marquis Daniels
2. OG -- JR Smith
3. MiamiBaller -- Jameer Nelson
4. gian -- Darius Miles*
5. Diophantos -- Jeff Foster
6. Shaq_Diesel -- Joel Pryzbilla
7. GoDWade -- Jerry Stackhouse
8. James Posey - Keith Van Horn*
9. BigWill33176 -- Tim Thomas*
10. wadeshaqeddie -- Matt Harpring
11. UD40 -- Nick Collison
12. bigshotbob -- Lindsey Hunter
13. Iron Man -- Danny Granger
14. NickRock -- Raja Bell
15. Dwyane Wade -- Gary Payton
16. K1X -- Antonio McDyess


----------



## Diophantos

Diophantos selects the flying white man, *Jeff Foster*.


----------



## -33-

I take Joel Pryzbilla


----------



## RoyWilliams

I take Jerry Stackhouse.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

RoyWilliams said:


> I take Jerry Stackhouse.


Sweet steal...


----------



## reHEATed

its been 24 hours

I select Matt Harpring









Jason Terry, Shuan Livingston
Joe Johnson
Paul Pierce, Matt Harpring
Dwight Howard, Carlos Boozer
Marcus Camby, Nazr Muhommad


----------



## UD40

Nick Collison

Kidd: DJ
AI: CB4
Prince: Dunleavy Jr
K-Mart: Collison
Zo


----------



## bigshotbob

my main man.....lindsay hunter


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Danny Granger


----------



## nickrock23

i select raja bell


----------



## K1X

give Mcdyess and brown


----------



## K1X




----------



## -33-

Round 8
1. K1X -- Kwame Brown
2. Dwyane Wade -- Keyon Dooling
3. NickRock -- (clock expired)
4. Iron Man -- (clock expired)
5. bigshotbob -- (clock expires at noon)
6. UD40 -- 
7. wadeshaqeddie -- 
8. Bigwill33176 -- 
9. James Posey -- 
10. GoDWade -- 
11. Shaq_Diesel -- 
12. Diophontos -- 
13. gian -- 
14. MiamiBaller -- 
15. OG -- 
16. Smak --


----------



## Dwyane Wade

I got Gary Payton and Keyon Dooling


----------



## -33-

Let's finish this off....

We'll put bigshotbob back on the clock and go from there...


----------



## UD40

I guess its my pick, I'll take Etan Thomas.


----------



## reHEATed

Morris Peterson


Terry, Livingston
Johnson, Peterson
Pierce, Harpring
Howard, Boozer
Camby, Muhammad


----------



## -33-

Updated Round 8
1. K1X -- Kwame Brown
2. Dwyane Wade -- Keyon Dooling
3. NickRock -- (clock expired)
4. Iron Man -- (clock expired)
5. bigshotbob -- (clock expired)
6. UD40 -- __________
7. wadeshaqeddie -- Morris Peterson
8. Bigwill33176 -- 
9. James Posey -- 
10. GoDWade -- 
11. Shaq_Diesel -- 
12. Diophontos -- 
13. gian -- 
14. MiamiBaller -- 
15. OG -- 
16. Smak --


----------



## -33-

*do we want to keep this going or is it dead?*


----------



## OG

Shaq_Diesel said:


> *do we want to keep this going or is it dead?*


I'm interested in continuing and am patiently waiting for my pick...... :wait:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

UU selected Etan Thomas...


----------

